# Hooking whole shrimp



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

I will be fishing around MI in a few days and would like some advise on hooking and fishing (dead) head-on shrimp for drum.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Dead ones you can hook through the tail, live ones hook through the horn.


----------



## ronv (Jun 21, 2009)

*Keeping em alive?*

OK on that note how do you keep the shrimp alive in your bucket? I bought two dozen the other day (first time live bait fishing) and they were dead in like twenty minutes.


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Shrimp are fragile creatures and should be kept in a bucket equipped with a battery operated aquarium pump w/ airstone, also swapping out cool fresh water for old water every few hours doesn't hurt. Another helpful hint to consider is investing in a cast net and catching your bait/supper for free. If you want instuction for casting, check out Youtube.



HAPPY FATHER'S DAY !!!!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Deff have to have an aerator on the bucket. I use a 3 gallon water cooler i converted to a bait bucket and drop ice packs in every so often to keep them cool. Alot of work but worth it.


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

Shrimp are fairl y easy to keep alive, freeze a few water bottles and keep one in bucket to keep water from cooking them, put some type of a mesh liner in there for them to hang onto, they get tired of swimming, keep em cool and something too hang onto so they can rest, i can keep them 2 days that way. good luck


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

You might want to check this out on rigging shrimp...

http://www.cfecf.com/shrimp.htm

or

http://www.tarponbaytales.com/bait.asp

or search "Shrimp rigging", you'll get the same pics/info.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

bigcat has the right idea. keep 'em cool. Also, shrimp put out a lot of ammonia naturally so water changes are needed regularly if you keep 'em in a bucket. Never put mud minnows in a bucket with shrimp.....all you'll have left is shrimp heads!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

take a whole head on shrimp pinch him off just behind the firstt body section. peel the head and the one body section. you should have one piece of tail all the head ,legs ,guts, and inerds left with no hull use this piece for black drum. works wonders. just my opinion for wat its worth.................................................................. and it aint much on here.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

clinder, before I joined up on this site, I read a lot of your posts, man, and I have to tell you that I am glad to see you're posting again, brother.


----------

